# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Load bearing wall removal quote.. does this sound about right?

## moofactory

Hi guys 
Ive been around for a little while but this would probably be my first post. 
Ive so far unsuccessfully tried to get quotes for a few walls to be removed and only this morning got a quote from one.  The wall between the dinning-kitchen you wish to take out has a strut on it. Consequently you have to install a beam to support it For the 3500mm span we could supply and fit a beam.  For us to do it for you it would be approximately  1.       $375 for engineer 2.       $2,000 for labour 3.       $300 for materials 4.       $300 For waste 5.       $800 for gyprock cornice repair 6.       $120 per light switch /power point relocation     
I guess my question is, does this sound right regarding cost?

----------


## jago

a little heavy in places on the price  
Engineer inspection what for if the builder is fully licensed he should be able to sign off.
Labour; how many people? does this cover the other trades or  is it one man band ?
Materials seems fair for beam plus associated fixings and unseens.
Waste that seems about the price of a small skip so again fair
Plastering ... thats expensive they're removing a wall not adding, I've just had a Gyprocker here charge me $840 to put up and set 140m2 of ceilings
Lights/power as a general rule they charge about $50 per point up here and thats top end but they have seen the job so it might be justified.

----------


## Bloss

Seems about right even a bit low IMO - if he is installing a steel beam (and I would at that 3500mm) he will need an engineer sign off in most jurisdictions. In any case you already know that most are not even bothering to quote - so you comparison is someone who has quoted and is willing to do the job and not having the job done . . . . Quotes for jobs like this tend to be higher than larger renovations or full m2 building costs because they are fiddly, always have unknowns that will cost more time and getting there and setting up is the same for a 3 or four day job as it is for a 5 week job! Main thing is to find out what sort of work he does (quality, timeliness etc) - and that is hard since he is the only one who responded!

----------


## ringtail

Only thing I would question is the gyprock side of things. The rest seems about right to me, provided its a platform floor and not cut in or carpet - flooring not mentioned.

----------


## Bloss

> Only thing I would question is the gyprock side of things. The rest seems about right to me, provided its a platform floor and not cut in or carpet - flooring not mentioned.

  yes, but I reckon that's his 'fat' for the unknowns . . .

----------


## jago

> yes, but I reckon that's his 'fat' for the unknowns . . .

  That's not good fat that's dripping!

----------


## ringtail

Mmmmmmmmmm, dripping.

----------


## jiggy

Price seems fair for Sydney, the smaller parts of the job are reasonable when you consider that the gyprocking will require at least a couple of visits and the sparky will have a minimum charge .Personally i think he has undercharged on materials for the beam and fittings, when you think that he has to cover the cost of the beam plus delivery to site plus his original visit.

----------


## CPE W&C

In my opinion the gyprock quote seems fair. Jobs like this are always a pain in the butt. In- filling where the wall was removed, then trying to match into cornice that probably has 19 coats of paint on it. Pretty much trying to polish a @@@@. It sounds like only a days work with most of it waiting for compounds to dry , but you still have to make something bad look good and return to sand... Id say a plasterer would charge a builder around $500.00 for this and the builder gets a bit of gravy... My 0.02

----------


## martrix

being a tradesman, thats sounds like a very fair price.

----------

